# Con-Cret vs. Cell Mass



## iron_survivor (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm a personal trainer wondering what type of creatine to recommend to my younger clients (age 21) who want to gain mass and definition.  I've done a few trials and personally for me Cell-Tech did the best job at definition, but my weight remained the same.  I've heard a lot of jabber about this new "Con-Cret" that offers "no side-effects"....skeptical? Because i am.  However, many of my co-workers are on this Cell Mass?  So i was just wondering if anyone had taken these, and what they would recommend.  thanks!


----------



## R1balla (Jul 22, 2011)

cell mass is crap.  bulk creatine mono, creapure or creatine nitrate


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 22, 2011)

iron_survivor said:


> I'm a personal trainer wondering what type of creatine to recommend to my younger clients (age 21) who want to gain mass and definition. I've done a few trials and personally for me Cell-Tech did the best job at definition, but my weight remained the same. I've heard a lot of jabber about this new "Con-Cret" that offers "no side-effects"....skeptical? Because i am. However, many of my co-workers are on this Cell Mass? So i was just wondering if anyone had taken these, and what they would recommend. thanks!


 

well i dont think that is in your scope of practice man. well at least it isnt for ACE. you cant recommend any supplements to you clients so watch out man. 

but i would say concrete...it has great reviews


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 25, 2011)

I've always used cellmass with great results, I would never use any other brand. I never had any sides from it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 25, 2011)

Bulk Mono creatine cannot be beat. 


You can make cell-tech. 

Gatoraid mix
10g Creatine Mono
Dextrose
ALA


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 25, 2011)

I heard concrete is good too, I just haven't tried it yet myself


----------



## TampaSRT (Jul 26, 2011)

Creatine mono works best based on my own personal experience.


----------



## Bignoodle14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Con cret is good imo Green magnitude and kre alkalyn are some others to consider


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haven't tried Con-Crete but I have seen good reviews on it. As Brad1224 stated, as a personal trainer you shouldn't be professionally suggesting any supplements to your clients. What you can do, however is explain what a supplement does and explain how it is generally taken. If you suggest a product to a client and they dehydrate themselves while taking it and end up in the hospital or dead you're looking at a hefty lawsuit that Personal Trainer Insurance will not cover, as this is not in your scope of practice as a personal trainer (I'm ISSA certified and am always very careful about discussions with members or clients about supplements) That being said, Creatine Monohydrate has the most scientific studies done on it BY FAR and has been proven effective multiple times. If you tell clients what it is, tell them to research it or show them where they can find research on it, and tell them that you "Cannot suggest taking this product as that is not my job or qualification, but here is information on the product so that you (client) can make an informed decision" - then you, your client, and your business are all safe(r).


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bignoodle14 said:


> Con cret is good imo Green magnitude and kre alkalyn are some others to consider



loved green mag, tastes incredible too - i would always mix it with purple wraath when i had a ton of samples of both a little while ago. good shiiittt


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Jul 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Bulk Mono creatine cannot be beat.
> 
> 
> You can make cell-tech.
> ...



^ Easy to do, works just as well. Half the cost.


----------

